
What Happened in 2015 - kernelv
http://avc.com/2015/12/what-happened-in-2015/
======
choxi
From social media apps to "full stack startups"[1] resonates with my sense of
the current trends. Why are full stack startups emerging now as opposed to a
decade earlier or later? Was social media consolidation a necessary foundation
somehow?

[1] [http://a16z.com/2015/01/22/the-full-stack-
startup/](http://a16z.com/2015/01/22/the-full-stack-startup/)

~~~
rickyc091
From the early failures, we've learned that we need end to end control in
order to make products successful. So I guess the simple answer is experience.

------
tim333
> I’m hopeful that 2015 will also go down as the year we buried the Unicorn

I fear he may be disappointed there:
[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=startup%20unicorn&cmp...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=startup%20unicorn&cmpt=q&tz=Etc%2FGMT-7)

~~~
hitekker
Ditto. The infographic was posted recently (can't find it for the life of me)
but more unicorns were declared this year than all of the 3-4 year previous to
this one combined.

I think the term Unicorn will only be buried when the bubble finally bursts,
i.e. when most of these unicorns burn out within a few months of each other.

~~~
tim333
I was going to make a site called "unicornmaker.com" as a bit of a joke where
it would buy one billionth of your company for $1, in return for a $5 service
charge and would provide a nice certificate and press release for you. Didn't
quite get round to it though... Then everyone could have a billion dollar
company.

